# Temp at your home today.



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

It's got the rabbits in a panic, they're all over the place trying to finish their dens.

Got two in the freezer, wife said, "No more, theyre easy money. Wait until our tummies hurt." She went back to the truck and got it warm. Now we're on a side road getting lit and smashing cans by the headlights.

Life is short, get wrecked and smash cans.

Peace. <3









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Winter here is awful...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

49 degrees, Its a very brisk feeling. If it wasn’t for family I would move to a warmer climate for the winter


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Virginia is usually very comfortable in November but this year Canada has sent a cold front down here to cool us off. We have had temperatures in the 40's during the day and at night it has been getting close to freezing and some nights has gotten down to freezing which we normally don't see until January. It has sure cut down on my slingshot shooting. I expected warmer weather more conducive to standing outside for an hour or more. I'm hoping it will warm up soon. If not, I'll have to suck it up and go out and shoot anyway.

cjw has reminded me why people live in California.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I would get same performance if I replaced my bands with cooked pasta noodles...lol









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Temps for next couple of days. Perfect slingshot shooting weather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

VAshooter said:


> Virginia is usually very comfortable in November but this year Canada has sent a cold front down here to cool us off. We have had temperatures in the 40's during the day and at night it has been getting close to freezing and some nights has gotten down to freezing which we normally don't see until January. It has sure cut down on my slingshot shooting. I expected warmer weather more conducive to standing outside for an hour or more. I'm hoping it will warm up soon. If not, I'll have to suck it up and go out and shoot anyway.
> 
> cjw has reminded me why people live in California.


On behalf of my Country,

Sorry...my bad 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Great shooting weather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

13°c (55.4°f) tonight.at 9:30pm....it was 16 today (65f) which is quite warm for Nova Scotia at this time of year...gonna be below freezing tomorrow...crazy weather









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I wish it was 16c or 65f here.

Right now it is -9c or 16f.

Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> I wish it was 16c or 65f here.
> 
> Right now it is -9c or 16f.
> 
> Brrrrrrrrr


Brrrr is right.....stay warm, Bud!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior,

I know you have a lot of power up there but I didn't realize you controlled the cold fronts that came out of Canada. Could you please turn the temperature up a little at least until Christmas. I'm sure the kids would like a white Christmas so a little snow in December would be OK.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

VAshooter said:


> MikmaqWarrior,
> 
> I know you have a lot of power up there but I didn't realize you controlled the cold fronts that came out of Canada. Could you please turn the temperature up a little at least until Christmas. I'm sure the kids would like a white Christmas so a little snow in December would be OK.


Consider it done!

But, just in case it doesn't quite turn out that way, it's because I got a lot on my plate. Keeping that global warming trend going on a steady incline is more challenging than most people think. I'm doing sun dance ceremonies every morning and asking the Creator for increased global volcanic activity for the extra CO² to increase greenhouse effect....and im thinking about Virginia non stop during the whole time....hope that helps! 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior,
> ...


All that while holding a slingshot in your hand. Impressive.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Temps for next few days









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

29 degrees, this is just wrong)-:


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Tag said:


> 29 degrees, this is just wrong)-:


Don't worry, it will go away in a few months.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Mild weather today...13°C (55.4°F) and supposed to go a bit higher this after noon....









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It's tee shirt and Shorts weather at Home. May have to turn in the A/C . Cold beer drinking weather 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Cjw said:


> It's tee shirt and Shorts weather at Home. May have to turn in the A/C . Cold beer drinking weather
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


55.4°F is tee-shirt and shorts weather, here in Nova Scotia. i usually pack my shorts away when the temperatures dip below 40...and drinking has no weather restrictions...we light a fire and sit outside in 2 feet of snow (we shovel out around the fire for chairs) and play guitar and get drunk...lol
I

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Yup, same here.

We put in an above ground fire pit this past fall and enjoy a good winter fire around the snow with some Hot Chocolate.

It's warm here today, -7C/20F right now. Friday we are headed for +4C/39F. I may even get some shooting in this weekend if the weather holds out, but I'll still have winter boots on to drudge through the snow.

Yes, we have minus temps up here and a windchill.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

85 degrees F and sunny . Slingshot bands really like this weather . I do too ! :banana:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

@treefork

Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't be opposed to 85C up here sometimes in Nov or Dec....but I do enjoy all our seasons, even when it's cold and snowy.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

brucered said:


> @treefork
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't be opposed to 85C up here sometimes in Nov or Dec....but I do enjoy all our seasons, even when it's cold and snowy.


I here you . I used to feel the same way . This is my first winter in the new climate . I'm heading to the pool now .


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> @treefork
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't be opposed to 85C up here sometimes in Nov or Dec....but I do enjoy all our seasons, even when it's cold and snowy.


Me too....I have my snowshoes ready and there isn't even snow on the ground yet...looking forward to snow and consistent below freezing temps cause it makes for great hare hunting..

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I like reading your accounts of freezing weather and wind chills but as I get older, I find that reading about the cold is close enough for me. You guy's have a beautiful country when the snow melts.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

VAshooter said:


> I like reading your accounts of freezing weather and wind chills but as I get older, I find that reading about the cold is close enough for me. You guy's have a beautiful country when the snow melts.


I think a person gets used to the temperatures after awhile...growing up in Canada, it is just part of life....you prepare for it and just make he best of it. I actually look forward to winter. I can't imagine not being able to play pond hockey...or giving up snowshoeing, sledding, snowmobiling, ice fishing, skiing, etc.....there's so much to do in the winter here...I never really have time to complain.

My father went to Nashville last year during the warmest part of summer and he wished he had gone during the winter...he couldn't adjust to the heat in the short time he was there.. and he ended up spending a lot of the time in his RV with the air conditioning....
I find it's easier to dress for the cold...you can only remove so many articles of clothing before you get arrested for public nudity...lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Yea but do you see this most of the year. Like in southern Calif.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Doesn't compare.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro







Huntington Beach California.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

OK guys, you have convinced me that you have good looking girls wearing very little clothing. How do they carry their slingshots and ammo?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

She's wearing her slingshot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Canadian lingerie...just as sexy as a bikini, IMO.... 









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Very nice. I give up.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

VAshooter said:


> Very nice. I give up.


She can put her shooter in one muckluck (boot) and the ammo in the other. 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Starting to cool down going to be 84







Degrees Fahrenheit today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Cooling down now. But still good Slingshot shooting weather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

10° with a light breeze. No rhymes intended.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Central Virginia was low 60's on the Fahrenheit scale today. A few degrees lower than Lake Elsinore but way above BushpotChef.


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

31° and still Snowing... 4" so far.

This is Alabama. What the heck are we doing with Snow?


----------



## FlatheadShooter58 (Apr 28, 2017)

37 finally today here in Kansas at 4:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

81 degrees Fahrenheit today in California.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Cjw said:


> 81 degrees Fahrenheit today in California.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't want to hear it. We have snow in Richmond, Virginia and they say it will get colder. I think we have been cursed


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > 81 degrees Fahrenheit today in California.
> ...


Oh no I just got sick of all of it, so I sent some down south lol. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

BushpotChef,

I suspected a Canadian influence.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cjw said:


> Temps for next couple of days. Perfect slingshot shooting weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice weather Chris! We'll be getting possibly 7"s of snow tomorrow at the Jersey Shore. BTW, how are you doing with all the fires out there? Hope they aren't close to you.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> BushpotChef,
> 
> I suspected a Canadian influence.


What gave it away? Did I let an 'Eh' slip in one of my videos lol?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I used to travel to Canada on business. I liked the scenery and I liked the people. Going through customs was not so pleasant.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

That's cool, and yeah I hate customs too. A necessary evil but very annoying.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Temps next few days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Its like summertime. Been shooting all morning drinking iced tea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This is winter weather here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Current temperature in central Virginia is 48 deg. F and we will have a high of 49 deg. this afternoon.


----------



## plumberroy (Dec 3, 2017)

46 degrees here in southwest Ohio. Not a problem My garage is in the basement at the back of the house . I have a mark on the blacktop for the target box . and the 33 ft mark is in the garage right under the heater vent :neener:


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

plumberroy said:


> 46 degrees here in southwest Ohio. Not a problem My garage is in the basement at the back of the house . I have a mark on the blacktop for the target box . and the 33 ft mark is in the garage right under the heater vent :neener:


I grew up in a small town in southwest Ohio called Williamsburg. It was about 30 miles east of Cincinnati. Back then that was in the country but now the farms are gone and I suspect it's all a suburb of the city.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

High thirties and rain I would take rain over snow and ice anytime.


----------



## plumberroy (Dec 3, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> plumberroy said:
> 
> 
> > 46 degrees here in southwest Ohio. Not a problem My garage is in the basement at the back of the house . I have a mark on the blacktop for the target box . and the 33 ft mark is in the garage right under the heater vent :neener:
> ...


 I know where that is, I have not been there in a while . I am on the west side of Cincinnati around 1.5 miles from where I275 and I74 meet


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

plumberroy,

You are almost in Indiana I haven't been back to that area in about 20 years. I'm sure it has changed a lot since I've been there.

The temperature was up to about 65 degrees in central Virginia today.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well normally I would not be happy, but since it’s Christmas Eve, I’m happy for everyone who likes this type of weather it’s 25 degrees and it’s snowing. If there is such a thing, the snow is falling like on one of those Christmas movies, straight down, no wind. My niece and nephews will .


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Central Virginia is mid 40's today. The coming week is supposed to get colder.

Merry Christmas. I hope you all get new slingshots as gifts for the season. I know you all deserve and hope you all have a happy, prosperous, and peaceful New Year.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s -5 Fahrenheit @#$&


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry guys I ran out of atta boys


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Temps for next few days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

-3 F as of this evening. It will get colder tonite with the clear skies. Now I know why winter camping isn't as appealing to me any longer!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

In central Virginia we are hovering just above freezing and we will dip lower tonight. Some years are much warmer but this year we are defying the global warming trend I hear about.

I will admit in the last 70 years the temperature I have endured have been rising but I have moved from Ohio to Virginia with a stopover in Florida. OK I've had enough winter. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

-11 Fahrenheit no warm up insight I guess I shouldn’t complain it could be worse ahhhh the H#&L with it, I’m going to complain, it’s going to be cold either way. At Christmas the majority of family members are wonderful, sweet loving females, until you upset one of them, then all He#L breaks loose. I buy mace for each one of the girls, and instill as much confidence in them as I can. Well I never said I was too smart, here is a perfect example. The main conversation at Christmas was the cold weather. Without thinking I jump in the conversation and precede to tell everyone the reason for this cold weather is MOTHER NATURE I might have gotten away with my remark, but one of our darling little nieces asked why I said Mother Nature


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. It is all the way down to 42 this early morning. Was up to 84 yesterday afternoon. I suppose it will be another cold day here on the Central Coast and not even make it to 85 degrees during the day.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

-8 Fahrenheit right now. It's suppossed to get up to -1 today.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

-25 cel (-13 f) today...(with windchill) ...gonna drop much lower tonight...

Our beagle had to jumpstart our cat this morning just to chase it.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> -25 cel (-13 f) today...(with windchill) ...gonna drop much lower tonight...
> 
> Our beagle had to jumpstart our cat this morning just to chase it.
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


I don't believe you. Dogs and cats are way too smart to go out in temperatures that cold.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

VAshooter said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > -25 cel (-13 f) today...(with windchill) ...gonna drop much lower tonight...
> ...


They were in our house...lol...our home is drafty... 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior,

I'll bet it's beautiful in the summertime up there. You just need to be alert or you'll miss it.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

VAshooter said:


> MikmaqWarrior,
> 
> I'll bet it's beautiful in the summertime up there. You just need to be alert or you'll miss it.


Yeah...lol... Summer is really appreciated, especislly after temps like this...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

We r getting pounded going to have to shovel off roof really cutting into my slingshot project time .Time to get the old mxz out


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

It's getting quite cold tomorrow morning with a -40 forecast (with windchill). Celcius and Fahrenheit meet up at that crazy temp. This will be the forth -40 morning this week. Thankfully it's "warming up" in the next few days.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Seems that global warming is only affecting California!!!!! Wish we had some, a sunny 23f here. Brrrrrrr!!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Seems that global warming is only affecting California!!!!! Wish we had some, a sunny 23f here. Brrrrrrr!!


Climate change is pretty apparent here. We used to get heavy snow by early November. It was normal to have snow flurries on Halloween. For the last 4 or 5 years we haven't seen snow until well after Xmas...last year it was new years. We are actually being hit with an Arctic cold front right now...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

It is -30 with wind chill today...









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Slingshot shooting weather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I hope you don't get sunburn or heat stroke.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Yesterday it was around 11 degrees, with about an inch of snow I had went outside to get the mail, when I looked over at our pine trees covered in a dusting of snow. There was a male and female cardinal sitting in the the bushes.i have to admit, that was a Halmark greeting card setting. Ok, we’ve had our white Christmas and a picture perfect photo of two cardinals, would someone send some warm weather


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Tag said:


> Yesterday it was around 11 degrees, with about an inch of snow I had went outside to get the mail, when I looked over at our pine trees covered in a dusting of snow. There was a male and female cardinal sitting in the the bushes.i have to admit, that was a Halmark greeting card setting. Ok, we've had our white Christmas and a picture perfect photo of two cardinals, would someone send some warm weather


No need to send it; just come get it. Woke up to an almost freezing 35 degrees this morning. Quickly moving towards 40 and will make it to around 85 this afternoon. It is all about choices; as in where one chooses to live. Ever try Quartzsite Arizona for the winter?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't complain about the weather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

-7 wind wow 15 mph no relief in sight. I am thankful all my family is home safe and warm, it could always be worse I hope everyone stays safe and warm.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

well according to the icecicle on the shop, the sun must be thawing a little.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good idea JR, I never thought I would come to say this, but It would be tough to leave the little ones. I guess I will stay here and complain


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Tag said:


> Good idea JR, I never thought I would come to say this, but It would be tough to leave the little ones. I guess I will stay here and complain


Some of us just aren't very happy without something to complain about. Sure glad The Good Lord provided us with places like the West Coast and South West for those of us who are too weak minded to live in the snow.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Cold weather has positives too.

Pond hockey, snowmobiling, ice fishing, skiing, snowshoeing, snowboarding, tobogganing... these are just a few things that needs freezing temps...snow also makes big game hunting better, and snowball fights much better 

I must admit that as much as I enjoy Canadian winter, by the time spring comes around I'm pretty appreciative of the warmer temps...but, I wouldn't want to live in a place that didn't provide winter fun.

We complain about the extreme cold just like people in hot climates complain about an extreme heat wave...it's because it can be uncomfortable...but it is worth it. 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

We have been having thirty something degree days and nights in the high twenties here in Virginia. Around here we think that is cold but some of you may differ.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

VAshooter said:


> We have been having thirty something degree days and nights in the high twenties here in Virginia. Around here we think that is cold but some of you may differ.


True...I don't consider it really cold until it is well below freezing...but, I'm used to it...my son's GF is visiting from Texas and finds our weather a bit chilly, to say the least...lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

One more plus of the cold there’s no bugs of any kind trying to bite u


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Where I live I'm an hour drive to the mountains and snow and 45 minutes the other direction to the beach. Can't really complain.
And I'm walking distance to the lake and fishing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Got down to 40 again last night but is already made it to the low 50s. Will warm up around 3-4pm to about 85 again I hope. However, no rain yet so we're still in a drought in spite of the many new wine vineyards being planted to suck the water out of the ground so the wine drinkers will have something to flush toilets with when the water is gone.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Once while I was in the US Navy I was stationed on an LPH which is a small carrier which carries helicopters and a contingent of US Marines. Our home port was Norfolk, Virginia and the Marines wanted to do some cold weather training so we outfitted the Marines with cold weather gear including parkas and snowshoes and sailed for a location in northern Maine. This was the middle of winter so that location should work OK. The weather gods had other ideas and Maine had an unusual warm spell and Virginia had the coldest weather on record with below zero temperatures that that were cold enough to freeze the mouth of the Chesapeake Bay. The Marines could not train with there cold weather equipment but the families in Norfolk were very cold in houses that were not built to take that kind of cold weather.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s just plain cold with that miserable white fluffy stuff but on the good side a young man came by on 4 wheeler with s snow blade Told me I was too fat and old to be shoveling, I agreedI couldn’t begin to thank him enough, but I will get him this summer when it’s fishing weather


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Tag said:


> It's just plain cold with that miserable white fluffy stuff but on the good side a young man came by on 4 wheeler with s snow blade Told me I was too fat and old to be shoveling, I agreedI couldn't begin to thank him enough, but I will get him this summer when it's fishing weather


The guy on the four wheeler was very perceptive. When you take him fishing , don't forget your slingshot.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Where I live I'm an hour drive to the mountains and snow and 45 minutes the other direction to the beach. Can't really complain.
> And I'm walking distance to the lake and fishing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I hear ya...same where I live....forest is a 2 minute hike behind my house...I live in a valley so closest mountain is only 7 minute drive...and the ocean is about 15 minute drive away. There are lakes, rivers, and brooks everywhere. I'm never bored. I feel lucky to live here. 
We ice fish and skate on the lakes from December to March....and complain about the cold... When end of May rolls around, we are swimming in those same lakes...and complaining about the heat...lol 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

In the 30s right now and having to aim about 6 inches high at 10 meters.

supposed to get down to the twenties tonight I'm going to see how the rubber performs then.

I am using bands stronger than is normally needed for the ammo I'm shooting.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Was in the high 70s today supposed to be in the 80s tomorrow. Cold beer drinking weather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It's supposed to be 10f. tonight. Wind chill below o. 72f. in my den!!!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> In the 30s right now and having to aim about 6 inches high at 10 meters.
> 
> supposed to get down to the twenties tonight I'm going to see how the rubber performs then.
> 
> I am using bands stronger than is normally needed for the ammo I'm shooting.


Man. That's cold for Louisiana. We are only a couple degrees colder in Virginia and we are a lot closer to Canada (the source of cold weather) than you are. Your band problem is that you are taking them out in the cold. If you stayed in a nice warm house the bands would be fine.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

VAshooter said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > In the 30s right now and having to aim about 6 inches high at 10 meters.
> ...


I'm actually fairly pleased with how well the gzk stuff handles in this cold weather. I was using some tourniquet bands a few weeks ago in similar weather and I might as well have just thrown my ammo at the Target.

Is there any elastic type that is recognized for being fairly decent in cold weather?


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

-18 here yesterday morning. When I see Al Gore I'm gonna kick him in his va-jayjay, Global warming fool!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

-14 with -31 Fahrenheit wind chill we heat our home with natural gas, “wait for it devils Son In Law is already got a response we also use a small propane heater to help offset the furnace running constantly. I hope everyone is staying warm


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A friend of mine text me and I was telling him about CJW posting how warm it is there. My friend asked if I wished cooler weather on him I responded that if I wanted him to suffer, I would go visit him


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Weather next few days. Tee shirt weather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

It's 5°F right now, -9°F with windchill...


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> It's 5°F right now, -9°F with windchill...


I would have thought Middle Earth would be warmer.


----------



## plumberroy (Dec 3, 2017)

An hour ago it was 9 degrees with windchill at -5 and I was doing this


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > It's 5°F right now, -9°F with windchill...
> ...


Well, I'm on a skiing trip to Caradhras right now, and the weather started going south real fast once we started to climb up... We're prepared for it, though, IE bundled up, brought tents, and the two big guys in out company thought ahead to bring shovels in the event that we can't ski all the way down the mountain. So far so good.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Happy New Years Day 2018 , 17 degrees this morning and most of the week this way can not find Global Warming anywhere!!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

This time of year it's just too cold to get out and shoot for many of us. Even when I can't shoot ever day I try to hold and draw my slingshot a few times each day. It helps me maintain familiarity with my friend, "sling buddy". I don't snap the bands, I just draw back and then ease the bands forward. I check all my "hold factors" to make sure I'm doing it right. It makes my slingshot happy and I feel better too.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Yep I know what you mean my tubes on the frames I build still perform pretty decent in the cold I have the short exersize tubes I find at Wal-Mart work to keep my arms in shape have several sets have them tied to several things in the living room and can do a bunch of exersizes to keep in shape then do a couple minutes of a plank they are harder than I thought would be but try to do at least one set of everything each day and sometimes twice a day and a series of squats to help the legs but have found this over time really helps and do not have to belong to a gym!!WS


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well no end of this cold it’s hanging on I don’t mind -10 to -15 but at -20 it sucks no fun at all


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

-13 degrees Fahrenheit iwill say one thing positive this morning our electricity went off for a short time thank goodness it came back on


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Electricity is the key to almost everything we do if there happens to be anything to Global Warming Electricity can solve it can we imagine an electric car or truck in every ones driveway your tank would be full every morning and the skin of the car a solar charger would change the world!!WS


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

If you charge your electric car by plugging it into a power source you are not reducing emissions by reducing combustion...your just changing the location of the combustion. Now if you could make an electric car that could charge itself by solar you would actually be improving things.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

The plants that produce our power can be made much cleaner and that is much more efficient than the zillions of gas and diesel burners the oil companies will never let it happen unless they are in control of the entire process but would be a much better way and electric moters are much more dependable and require much less upkeep and batterys are getting much better by the year but they already know all this so will never happen but talk about putting a country back in gear producing would be great!!WS


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Water Snake 2 said:


> The plants that produce our power can be made much cleaner and that is much more efficient than the zillions of gas and diesel burners the oil companies will never let it happen unless they are in control of the entire process but would be a much better way and electric moters are much more dependable and require much less upkeep and batterys are getting much better by the year but they already know all this so will never happen but talk about putting a country back in gear producing would be great!!WS


The first thing we need to do is build more power plants. If the number of electric cars increased dramatically we won't have enough power to charge them with the power grid as it is now. Roads and bridges need some work as well. At least the economy seems to be headed in the right direction so hopefully we can support some work on our infrastructure soon.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

So where do we dispose of the old dead batteries that are full of lead and acid? Put them in the ground to destroy our water? Wow did this post take a left turn in the wrong direction.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> So where do we dispose of the old dead batteries that are full of lead and acid? Put them in the ground to destroy our water? Wow did this post take a left turn in the wrong direction.


The batteries they put in electric cars don't have lead/acid in them. But your point is well taken. They will need to rebuild the car with new batteries every so often and recycle the old batteries. While your car is being rebuilt you can shoot your slingshot.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

For too long we have dumped our waste entire industries can put into practice to recycle there is not much that can not be recycled if the effort is put into it instead of going around the world telling the others what they need to be doing lets do something besides trying to be greedy and take care of America it is time, think Vashooter is right need to get going in the right direction we pay those folks an awful lot in DC and they can never do anything except try to one up each other can not even pass a budget!!WS


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Gona grab myself and get off the political B. S. have gotten too far from temp. and slingshots if the weather moderates am about finish up a sweet sling has one power stroke with 3 tubes pulling forward and 2 tubes pulling back very easy draw with this set up and will have the power of about a 60 lb bow and a little different from the others how its held and aimed!!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Sounds like the compound bow of the slingshot world. When are we going to get to see these new slings?


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Will have to warm up no heat in our shop but this weekend may get some done my son just called said they all had the flu and they had the shots I have never had a flu shot but have taken all the pneumonia shots guess it is going around saw a map of the USA showing where it was concentrated seems to be in southern half guess it likes warmer areas!! When I get the slings finished will get pictures done some are already done!!WS


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Water Snake 2 said:


> Will have to warm up no heat in our shop but this weekend may get some done my son just called said they all had the flu and they had the shots I have never had a flu shot but have taken all the pneumonia shots guess it is going around saw a map of the USA showing where it was concentrated seems to be in southern half guess it likes warmer areas!! When I get the slings finished will get pictures done some are already done!!WS


If you work real hard you don't need much heat. Speaking of not much heat, we don't have much in Virginia either.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Temp outside,driving home.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

One product we use frequently in this weather is windshield spray deicer. I went to buy a couple spray bottles of deicer today, and just I suspected it jumped in price I worked in auto parts a big part of my life, so it shouldn’t surprise me I got on my iPad and found this version of homemade deicer. 1 part tap water (not hot) 2 parts isopropyl alcohol. Place in a spray bottle, shake and it’s ready to use. I have not used this yet, As they say, if it’s on the internet, it’s got to be true


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Bet it will work just don,t light that cigar!!WS


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Not too bad here, right now.. -17 with windchill...getting a big storm though...supposed to get pounded with snow...time to dig out my snowshoes 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If there is anything cool about this frigid weather besides throwing hot water in the air, it might be this. My wife showed me a gentleman blowing bubbles and watching them freeze and explode.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A cool 15f right now. It's finally supposed to get ubove freezing today. Yea!! Hope the pipes hold!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The one thing this miserable freezing weather does do, It brings people together to help one another


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


 The GZK is pretty good in the cold but I've switched to the red precise. It seems to work a little better. SS sells the red and orange,. You being a .40 latex fan you might really like the orange it's the thicker of the two. Hope everything is starting out great for you this new year buddy!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Tooooo Cold to shoot yet this morning. It is a miserable 42 degrees here at 5am. Should warm up to the mid 70s so won't be all that cold. Sure looking forward to warm weather again.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

We may hit 38 today Kent Elastomer tubes do good in cold weather the ones from overseas not so well!!WS


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

19ºC no complaints here


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Close to 16 degrees Fahrenheit well you know it’s been cold too long when two guys get into an argument over the snow and cold weather I overheard one guy ask another guy if he had a nice Christmas the other guy said absolutely, it was a white Christmas. Whoops the guy explodes and yells out “I suppose you wished for this S#*t The rest of us start laughing, the guy that got upset storms out of the store!!!! He must still be in the holiday spirit, because he gave us the universal peace sign


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That’s funny tag .some people don’t roll with the punches .hows it said if life gives u lemons make lemon aid and suck it up


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

-12 F or -24 C here this morning.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

There were 3 old farts like us sitting around one day one said I,m having a difficult time doing no. 2 another said I just can,t get no.1 started very slow they asked the other if he had any problems he said he could do no. 1 and 2 just fine but he had to start remembering to get out of bed!! WS


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm not missing the seasonal inter-people-attitudes that Jan/Feb tend to bring North above 30º (like the 30th of Nov everyone turns grumpy) - quite relieved to have sun most days and blue skies and 'happy' people.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Warm sunny Virginia isn't. In fact the weather people are in the middle of an argument over the amount of snow we will get tonight. Some are saying a dusting of snow is coming while others are predicting a foot or more. I'll tell you tomorrow who is right. No matter, I know my bands will be warm and dry because I won't make them sleep outside.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Driving home from work temp.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

How lucky can you be!! WS


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

We are supposed to have warmer weather in Virginia next week. The rest of this week will be cold but then it will be a few degrees warmer as we progress into next week. They are predicting 50 degrees Fahrenheit for next Tuesday. They have lied to me before but I'm hoping this time will be spot on.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

we can operate in the shop 50 and above will have to get Shane to put one of his chicken house brooders up !!WS


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

YOU ALL HAVE THE CLIMATE BUT I SEE THEY MADE THE WHOLE STATE A SANTCURTARY MAY GET WRAPPED UP WITH PEOPLE MAY NOT NEED!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok!!! Since when did they start calling a snowstorm a winter bomb I hope everyone stays safe and warm


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Early this morning Nova Scotia completely shut down, in anticipation for today's storm. Schools and businesses all closed. We were expecting lots of snow and province wide power outages (they brought in extra workers in from New Brunswick and Quebec) and the fire departments were set up as emergency shelters. We hunkered down to wait it out...

Well, we didn't get much of a storm... it started out as heavy snow...but turned to rain a couple of hours ago. It's currently 4°c...lol

The winter storm warning ended, and they issued a high wind warning in it's place...which can do just as much damage as heavy snow... hopefully, it will pass us by completely...

If the temperature drops below freezing we may have issues with all the heavy rain we are getting...everything will freeze up...like a huge skating rink...I have my hockey gear ready by the front door!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

The temperature isn't that bad. It's the 'bombogenesis' that came this way.

https://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/bombogenesis.html


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

When the weather changes and subjects us to snow, ice, wind, and cold temperatures or possibly all of the above, most of us hunker down and wait it out. Not MikmaqWarrior. He reaches into the closet and pulls out whatever equipment you need to go out and play in the current conditions and enjoys the day no matter what the weather is doing. I admire his grit but I do it from a warm house.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

VAshooter said:


> When the weather changes and subjects us to snow, ice, wind, and cold temperatures or possibly all of the above, most of us hunker down and wait it out. Not MikmaqWarrior. He reaches into the closet and pulls out whatever equipment you need to go out and play in the current conditions and enjoys the day no matter what the weather is doing. I admire his grit but I do it from a warm house.


When life gives ya lemons... squeeze out every last drop! 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

It's cooling off a bit tonight with a -43 temp (with windchill). Hey, it warms up a little tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Tornado watch for Cape Breton (northern most point of Nova Scotia)..some crazy weather....I don't ever remember NS having a tornado watch.

We are experiencing heavy wind gusts in my area...which is causing storm surges...and a lot of flooding along the coasts...
There were over 50,000 homes without electricity in NS as of 8pm AST...probably a lot more now....

I like storms...it's humbling..

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Northerner said:


> It's cooling off a bit tonight with a -43 temp (with windchill). Hey, it warms up a little tomorrow afternoon!


What part of Canada? If I guessed I'd say Alberta..

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Some -30 beach sand


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s well put MikmaqWarrior, this weather is definitely humbling. I hate to admit it, but it takes something like this weather to make me remember just how well off my wife and I are. We have heat, water, food, and a vehicle to travel. And most of all we have our health and last but not least we have the Forum The comment at the parts store yesterday was ‘I hope it stays like this now that we are used to it” this guys elevator doesn’t go all the way to the top oh well, that’s his opinion. Hope everyone stays safe


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Dang!! Beautiful sunny day here and I'd like nothing better than to be laying some tracks in the sneaux. But at -10 F/ -23 C, the skis just don't want to glide!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> 1215171044.jpgDang!! Beautiful sunny day here and I'd like nothing better than to be laying some tracks in the sneaux. But at -10 F/ -23 C, the skis just don't want to glide!


You need some of that stuff Clark Griswold put on his snow saucer in National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation....lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

-31F This morning. Car wouldn't start so had to have my neighbor from half a mile come over to the farm to give use a jump. Fun Fun!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

We have two inches of snow where I live in Virginia. Other parts of Virginia have more or less. Temperature is just below freezing so the snow isn't melting but the people who know about such things say it will start to warm up tomorrow and will reach up into the forties and by Tuesday will reach 50 degrees Fahrenheit. I am looking toward a snow melt in my future. Time to wake up the slingshots, collect some ammo, and start making plans.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WAY too cold and windy! Single digits today. Tonights wind chill could be as low as -35 degrees below zero. There will be no outside shooting!!!!!! Oh yeah, and like a foot of snow on ground too!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Weather for next couple of days. Pretty comfortable.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Hahaha I think Cjw is tired of listening to everyone whining! :cursin:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Highs in the forties this weekend!! After all the single digit days it's going to feel like a heat wave.lol!! Shootn time!!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I have gas heat to keep me warm, triple pane windows to keep the wind out, and a 20KV generator sitting behind the house in case the power company fails. I have no reason to whine and I am looking forward to warmer weather in the future. Lots of people on slingshot forum to keep me amused and teach me things so all is well in Virginia. My son and grandson are learning to shoot the slingshots I gave them for Christmas with the ammo I gave them for New Years. Life doesn't get much better but I wouldn't mind if temperatures were a little warmer outside.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

VA SHOOTER: You're welcome for a short week or two visit. I have a new double bed matress on the back porch. It really is warm enough to sleep outside at night here on the Central Coast. I have multiple catch boxes around the property for some serious slongshot shooting and a short pistol range. Also have a huge brush pile full of thousands of natural forks just begging to be made into slingshots.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> VA SHOOTER: You're welcome for a short week or two visit. I have a new double bed matress on the back porch. It really is warm enough to sleep outside at night here on the Central Coast. I have multiple catch boxes around the property for some serious slongshot shooting and a short pistol range. Also have a huge brush pile full of thousands of natural forks just begging to be made into slingshots.


I thought it sounded pretty good until you got to the pistol range. Granted, I used to shoot a lot in California in the 60's especially long range rifle on Camp Mathews down by San Diego and Twenty Nine Palms, the Marine Base but I thought they had outlawed guns out there. I'm surprised the still allow slingshots without a special permit. I have a half brother and half sister living out near Los Angeles but haven't seen them in many years.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

It's now Sunday evening and the temperature where I live is in the mid twenties Fahrenheit. Tomorrow they are forecasting that it will get up around 46 degrees. I see snow melt coming tomorrow and it's supposed to be up in the 50's by Tuesday. No need for whining in Virginia this week. Thursday and Friday they say we will get rain so Mother Nature will wash the salt from our cars. My cats have been sleeping by the heater vents. My slingshots are still asleep but I will wake them tomorrow.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

we are finally getting more mild weather....-18c with windchill right now...which is better than the -31 that we've been experiencing..tuesday is supposed to be 1c...and its supposed to climb to 8c by friday 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Warrior go ahead and shoot that Mosquito we can do without them!!WS


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

31 degrees


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

OK, it's Monday and the people in charge promised me at least 46 degrees Fahrenheit but it's noon and everything is still covered with snow. Either snow melts at a temperature much higher than I thought or the people in charge have stretched the truth to the breaking point. I really expected more.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

VAshooter said:


> OK, it's Monday and the people in charge promised me at least 46 degrees Fahrenheit but it's noon and everything is still covered with snow. Either snow melts at a temperature much higher than I thought or the people in charge have stretched the truth to the breaking point. I really expected more.


People in charge tend to always come up short when it comes to promise follow through

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Temps next few days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Today was kind of warm in Virginia, at least in the fifties Fahrenheit and while it was cloudy we didn't have any rain where I live. This is real slingshot weather.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> Today was kind of warm in Virginia, at least in the fifties Fahrenheit and while it was cloudy we didn't have any rain where I live. This is real slingshot weather.


It's gonna be even warmer tonorrow!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Updated weather. Slingshot shooting weather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

It may be too warm for slingshots cjw. You may need to wait for cooler weather before you start shooting again. Those temperatures will be hard on your bands.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

VAshooter said:


> It may be too warm for slingshots cjw. You may need to wait for cooler weather before you start shooting again. Those temperatures will be hard on your bands.


 I'll risk it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

We've had the strangest weather here in Nova Scotia. It was 17°C (62.6°F) today. I was out all day in shorts and a t-shirt. Got to do some out door shooting 

Supposed to be -8°C (17°F) tomorrow.

Last Tuesday I went ice fishing on the lake...the ice was 16" thick...we parked a truck next to the hole we were fishing..on the ice...today I wouldn't even attempt to walk on it.

Temperatures have been taking wild swings..last week we had Arctic temperatures.. :/

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

We have temperature swings in Virginia during the winter but nothing like that. The variation here is usually caused by where our weather is coming from. Sometimes were get a front from the north that gives us cold weather and sometimes the weather front comes from the south and we are unseasonably warm. I have no idea what is causing the variations in Nova Scotia.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

VAshooter said:


> We have temperature swings in Virginia during the winter but nothing like that. The variation here is usually caused by where our weather is coming from. Sometimes were get a front from the north that gives us cold weather and sometimes the weather front comes from the south and we are unseasonably warm. I have no idea what is causing the variations in Nova Scotia.


We used to have stable weather...deep snow and below freezing temps from mid November til end of February... always a January thaw or "Indian Summer"...
The last few years it's been all over the place...gets worse each year..

I'm sure climate change has something to do with it....

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> It may be too warm for slingshots cjw. You may need to wait for cooler weather before you start shooting again. Those temperatures will be hard on your bands.


It just don't get any colder tjan that here.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that the climate is changing but the climate has always been cycling one way or the other. I doubt that we have much control over it or can do anything to change it. All we can do is live with it.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

VAshooter said:


> I'm pretty sure that the climate is changing but the climate has always been cycling one way or the other. I doubt that we have much control over it or can do anything to change it. All we can do is live with it.


I agree...the Earth goes through climate cycles...climate change is a natural

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

90 in the shade this beautiful winter afternoon. I recall in past years having 100 degree days in January.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> 90 in the shade this beautiful winter afternoon. I recall in past years having 100 degree days in January.


I've lived in California down near San Diego but I'm on the other side of the country now. Most of my relatives live out there but I couldn't handle the politicians. I find it difficult just reading about them, no way could I live with being under their control. I can live with a little bad weather. I apologize for bringing up a forbidden subject.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

60 degrees today at elevation in the central WA Cascades. Wrong as a football bat...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > 90 in the shade this beautiful winter afternoon. I recall in past years having 100 degree days in January.
> ...


I'm fortunate enough to live in a conservative sane little piece of the state. Chances are the idiot in control will get trumped next time around. Nice to live outside of the populace. We still have our guns and slingshots. Like I said previously, I have a pistol range in my back yard. Neighbors don't object because they shoot also. At least it is not like NJ where I read slingshot shooters are criminals evading the law.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

California is ruled by the people who live in a few big cities which is true in many of the states in our union. Virginia was a very conservative state but is turning liberal because of the influx of government employees that surround Washington DC.

I'm glad to hear that parts of California are still the way I remember from the time I lived there. I hope you guys can hold on to the areas where you live.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Football bat Mr Nice it’s in lower twenties feels like six degrees I’d rather them say six degrees feels like lower twenties


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry, my emojis vanished Football bat Mr. Nice


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh this is just wrong, forget the da%m yellow circles(-:


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Virginia is in the low twenties Fahrenheit today with snow tomorrow evening. The people who tell us what the weather is so we don't need to look out the window say we will get somewhere between 1/2 inch to 3 inches of snow by Wednesday. Thursday will be warmer.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Just heard from a friend who drives snow plows on the California ski slopes for a living that he has been sent home due to not enough snow on the mountains to open the ski slopes.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

-1 degrees ☹ My wife said I was right slingshots are addicting, since I haven’t been able to shoot slingshots I’m getting fussy. She says I’m acting like the little kids I’m taking that as a compliment, since she always says the kids are cute❤❤❤❤


----------



## pirateking (Jul 3, 2017)

Just 27f. fyi... tried bending HDPE 3/8": didn't flex much, just snapped, but I had to lean on it a bit. Gotta keep our shooters warm.


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

Cjw said:


> Mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was 8° this morning... Heated up to 29°... So much for the sunny South. Add a 10 MPH Wind, and it was BRRR Cold.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Virginia got about five inches of snow today with a temperature of 30 degrees F. Supposed to be below twenty tonight but we are looking at 44 degrees tomorrow with 54 schedule for Friday. Snow should be gone by then.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Strange weather a lot of this should be rock hard


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Been really warm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Weather next few days. Slingshot shooting weather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Virginia has clear skies and bright sun all day. Too bad it's also cold as s**t. Not cold like Canada or other extreme northern locals but it's pretty cold for us southern boys. You guys don't have to worry though. I have my slings in a warm climate controlled room so they should be OK. Miners used to keep a canary in the mines and I have a big orange cat who seem quite happy in here so I'm sure the slingshots will be fine.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Shows 100 on my front porch right now.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Shows 100 on my front porch right now.


It's cooler than that in Virginia. Summer will come to Virginia and it will still be cooler here than there.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Currently 0°c (32f) and supposed to get up to 3c (37.4f)... tomorrow is supposed to be 11c (52.8f) so, I think I'll be going squirrel hunting!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Finally normal winter weather, -11°C :thumbsup:


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

13 degrees I’m getting really tired of this miserable weather as my Mother used to say “Cheer up it could be worse❤“ I cheered up, and sure enough it got worse


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Was 89 degrees Fahrenheit at home yesterday thought I was going to have to turn on the A/C . But just used some fans. Doesn't feel like winter hope it cools down a little.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lmao I wouldn’t wish this S#$t on anyone well there is a couple from High school


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

So nice weather today, snow everywhere, blue sky 

Forecast from Tuesday to Sunday


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

It was 45 degrees outside when I got up this morning. Only 60 inside the house with no heat going. Made it to 89/90 this afternoon. Shot a few rounds with the slingshot but the blazing winter sun was a bit much since my target is set up facing the afternoon sun. Will have to wait a couple hours to continue. I know, I already thought about setting up another catch box with my back to the afternoon sun.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Tag said:


> Lmao I wouldn't wish this S#$t on anyone well there is a couple from High school


My High School class used to hold reunions under one of the members car ports. Then sometime after our 50 year reunion we quit holding reunions, I suspect because we had all heard everyone's stories many times. We started out at about 24 people and now I'd guess there aren't more than 8 to 10 left. I can't say I have grudges against any of them now. If I had any reason to, I've forgotten what those reasons are now.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well things r not looking good for shooting


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I would need different clothing if I lived up near Port boy. Something a lot warmer than what I have now. It may be chilly here in Virginia but it's nothing like what Port boy is playing in.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Vashooter we got hammered last night lake effect no wind just stayed on top of us and snowed hard big snow drive way was like 2feet had to pull off on side of road and get the snow blower going just to get into drive have not seen this in long time


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

In a couple months it will all go away and you will be able to take your slingshot outside again. Until then there is indoor shooting.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

104 degrees on my front porch right now. Great slingshot shooting weather. Time to take the shirt off weather. California is the only place that believes in the global warming hoax so we're getting an early start on summer.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

We r still having fun til good weather comes


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Now that's something we don't have in Virginia. I must say it looks like fun. I'll need to buy a pair of gloves.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Almost week now without shooting.

Forecast from today to next Tuesday.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Almost week now without shooting.
> 
> Forecast from today to next Tuesday.
> 
> ...


We are having an abnormally warm period for February in Virginia It's like spring except that it will get cold again just when we get used to spring temperatures.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Looks like a full week of cold weather here on the Central Coast. Been down around 28-34 early in the morning and only warming up to 68-75 or so in the afternoon. The wind is what makes it so cold outside increasing the chill factor. However, with the wind blowing, my slingshot accuracy has greatly improved by letting the wind blow my shots back on course resulting in many more hits than usual.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Looks like a full week of cold weather here on the Central Coast. Been down around 28-34 early in the morning and only warming up to 68-75 or so in the afternoon. The wind is what makes it so cold outside increasing the chill factor. However, with the wind blowing, my slingshot accuracy has greatly improved by letting the wind blow my shots back on course resulting in many more hits than usual.


I'm not concerned with your surroundings, as long as you shoot as well as you are able. A natural correction technique that is wind powered will get the environmentalists all a'twitter. Al Gore will probably fund your program.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a full week of cold weather here on the Central Coast. Been down around 28-34 early in the morning and only warming up to 68-75 or so in the afternoon. The wind is what makes it so cold outside increasing the chill factor. However, with the wind blowing, my slingshot accuracy has greatly improved by letting the wind blow my shots back on course resulting in many more hits than usual.
> ...


Al Gore and the convenient lie.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> Looks like a full week of cold weather here on the Central Coast. Been down around 28-34 early in the morning and only warming up to 68-75 or so in the afternoon. The wind is what makes it so cold outside increasing the chill factor. However, with the wind blowing, my slingshot accuracy has greatly improved by letting the wind blow my shots back on course resulting in many more hits than usual.


Oh man, I wish we would have same temps here right now 

Your cold weather 68-75°F, (20-24°C) is our normal warm summertime temperature.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Good shooting weather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

cjw It's starting to warm up in Virginia with 60 degrees in the afternoon but it drops down to 40 degrees in the evening. I suspect that there is nothing we can do to compete with Lake Elsinore for comfortable outdoor temperature.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

30 degrees Fahrenheit here in Fairbanks AK, unusually warm.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

The Norseman said:


> 30 degrees Fahrenheit here in Fairbanks AK, unusually warm.


Fairbanks as in the Fairbanks from Life below zero? Such a fan of that show. Makes me want to visit the place.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes that is where we live! LOL! The first time we watched that show, we could not stop laughing! You know the dog musher in Nenana? He lives 15 yards from the highway! They just never point the cameras in that direction! We also know some people who have been on the show.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

The Norseman said:


> Yes that is where we live! LOL! The first time we watched that show, we could not stop laughing! You know the dog musher in Nenana? He lives 15 yards from the highway! They just never point the cameras in that direction! We also know some people who have been on the show.


What about the Hailstones, do you know them? I like pretty much everybody on that show except for Sue. Is the dog musher Andy?
Anyways. Respect. Must be awesome, harsh and unique. Geez. How does your bands cope with that kind of cold?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes I think the dog musher is Andy. During the winter I just shoot in my garage. Don't know the Hailstones.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

35now here in Northern Kentucky, supposed to get snowed under tonight


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

It's cooling down in Virginia. The man who lives in my radio said it would get colder tonight with rain turning to snow and all snow toward morning. I'm ready for spring and all the flowers are blooming. I'l bet me and the flowers will both be sorry tomorrow.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

60 this morning but been raining all night and pouring down right now. Rained a bit yesterday and we're told we will be blessed with a couple more days this week. Gotta get all these stinking grape vines watered so the drunks will have their wine to gulp down.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Warm and sunny Virginia. NOT!!! It's been snowing ever since I got up this morning. The snow is about 6 inches deep now with no sign of slacking off. The man on the radio is gleefully saying we'll get up to 16 inches by Thursday morning. He may be right but he doesn't need to be so happy about it.

JR You may have a lot of guests real soon.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> Warm and sunny Virginia. NOT!!! It's been snowing ever since I got up this morning. The snow is about 6 inches deep now with no sign of slacking off. The man on the radio is gleefully saying we'll get up to 16 inches by Thursday morning. He may be right but he doesn't need to be so happy about it.
> 
> JR You may have a lot of guests real soon.


Only those intelligent enough to actually pack their bags and get on the road Westward.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Shooting weather today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

65Farenheit degrees in Tennessee. I was out back shaping some hdpe frame.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

It's warmed up in Virginia again. We had one 80 degree day and a couple days in the 70's. I think spring is on the way with slingshot shooting weather. I am looking forward to warm spring days.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

20 degrees Fahrenheit with snow


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Spring :thumbsup: 0°C


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Summer has arrived. Looks like we skipped spring. Warm and sunny with clear skies all day yesterday in the high 80s and supposed to be the same today. Great slingshot shooting weather for sure. I'm trying to make it a daily practice to just get outside and stay outside for the biggest part of the day throughout the summer months. Maybe we'll get a few more days of cooler weather in the 70s but looks like the frost is over and the trees are blooming and the green grass is growing fast.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Congratulations JR. I'm glad you made it through winter and don't seem any the worse for wear. We've got pretty nice weather in Virginia right now but we could still get a few bad days before we get into summer.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

6"-10" of snow forecasted thru tomorrow.... [email protected]#$ Fu*[email protected]#!!! :cursin:


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I went on vacation in the upper peninsula many years ago. It was beautiful up there and the water in the lakes was crystal clear. I loved it but I don't think I would like it so much with all that snow.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well boys it’s going to get better soon .this is my favourite part of winter u can drive almost anywhere in the bush with the atv go anywhere snow got out on Sunday and gathered so more fork wood up which is good because in a month or so the bush is last place I want to be bugs eat u up bad .We even seen some robins which is a sure sign better weather ahead


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

32degrees Fahrenheit So much for For a certain individuals theory on global warming hete instead of putting the snow blower away, I set the mower beside it I never know which one I will need


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry for the hete, not sure how that happened


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Beautiful Central Coast weather today with a slight breeze and high 80s. Nice slingshot weather. Come on out Tag.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

21 celsius right now. We are in for a heat wave this weekend  Damned Athens, we got no winter here, no nothing, just nice temperatures all year long. I really wish I was living very very north, and I am not kidding.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Going to be warm today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

70 degrees today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It will feel like 100 #$%$#&%%#$& degrees today. You can not only have sun tea, you can have hot sun tea Am I complaining you bet your sweet little . And yes, I will throw a poopy fit this winter


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

On the bright side, it’s so miserably hot out, I’m taking our niece and her two beautiful girls to a trampoline place called Git Air. Git air is a large warehouse type building with wall to wall trampolines. You can take an all sugared up youngster let them jump on the trampoline for an hour or so, and when they come out they are ready for some quiet rest The girl that runs the check in counter always ask if Im jumping one day I finally told her, the reason I don’t jump is, because if I did jump the trampoline would stay at the bottom She looked at me and said, “your not fat” I gave her a tip


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Tag: I like your solution to excess sugar infecting the grand kids.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Morning temperature -2°C, should be +10°C later.

It's good thing we now have summer and winter latex for slingshot like we have summer and winter tires for car


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

We're pulling about 17°C (63°F) in the day time here in Auckland, NZ right now. Getting warmer by the day. Summer daylight saving time starts tomorrow.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s 49 degrees and will be in the lower sixties and sunny this afternoon


----------



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

Nearly needed the aircon the other day here. Noticeable difference in trajectory on at longer ranges. Was having too much fun and didn't realise I was getting sunburned like a fool.

The extra thud of the backstop was just too good to give up.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

waimser said:


> Nearly needed the aircon the other day here. Noticeable difference in trajectory on at longer ranges. Was having too much fun and didn't realise I was getting sunburned like a fool.
> 
> The extra thud of the backstop was just too good to give up.


No fear to get sunburned here in Finland


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

100 degrees F today . My bands are loving it !


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Mid-high 60s here, just like it has been almost every day since we got here in June.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

45 f here in Michigan and raining.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

i have not seen this thread in a long time :naughty: well 7c and wet sucks lol


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

19c..... winter is almost here


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

skropi said:


> 19c..... winter is almost here


u lucky fella 19c to 25 is my favourite temp !


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

It's currently -3C (27F) but the forecast shows a much warmer +1C (34F) for later today.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Today -4°C (24,8°F) and tomorrow +4°C (39,2°F)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> 19c..... winter is almost here


 :rolling:


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > 19c..... winter is almost here
> ...


I had mainly you in mind when I posted


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


When thinking, that +19°C is our normal summer temperature, Your comment about winter there makes me always smile


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

70 degrees Fahrenheit. Going to have to put on a jacket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

7 Celsius here today. Warmest day in a few weeks. But going to be cold and rainy from tomorrow through the weekend.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Island made said:


> 7 Celsius here today. Warmest day in a few weeks. But going to be cold and rainy from tomorrow through the weekend.


same here nothing but rain and maybe snow next couple days not good for the little kids costume under big jacket :-(


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > 7 Celsius here today. Warmest day in a few weeks. But going to be cold and rainy from tomorrow through the weekend.
> ...


I know ehh, some places are moving it to Friday night. But not where we are We're out in the country and people give a lot because there only a few kids that come around. So 7 or 8 houses and the pillow case is full anyway.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

71F today...57F last night. First night this summer where I could go outside and not be to warm.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It was 94 degrees Fahrenheit today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

89 degrees outside - is it really November 2, as in WINTER??

Oh, I forgot, I'm in south Florida - heat, humidity, alligators, mosquitoes - but no snowball throwing.

Good news - 365 days a year motorcycling opportunities! And slingshooting outdoors!

Bad news - we're getting an unwanted new resident.















IPhone photos and Win 10 OS don't see eye-to-eye about image rotation - sorry.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

It's 9F (with windchill) as I type this message. The weekend forecast shows a daytime temp of 5F (with windchill factor). I'll shoot indoors for now.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Them snow flakes r back ????


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

High of 86 degrees Fahrenheit today. Slingshot shooting and Beer drinking weather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Another warm day today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Finally starting to warm up here


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey, your speedometer and temp read the same. Beautiful here finally,... 55F now at 9:45am, probs get up to low eighties today. Think I'll go try to shoot a fish!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Island made said:


> Finally starting to warm up here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shane, that don't look so warm to me, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Finally starting to warm up here
> ...


that's tee shirt weather in April haha


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Not to bad out


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Finally starting to warm up here
> ...


Haha, I think Port Boy will agree with me that after the past few weeks, it's pretty warm.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > Island made said:
> ...


It's funny ehh. This temp in the fall and we're cold. Then this temp after a long winter and we're out on the quads in t-shirts lol


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

We smashed records on Monday-20 the norm is 8 c


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Port boy said:


> We smashed records on Monday-20 the norm is 8 c


Uh-Uh, no thank you.....too cold for this Southern boy, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Cold here today. This is about as cold as it gets here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ha I wish it only got that cold here !


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

82 Degrees at 5 PM here in Kerrville Texas! :naughty:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

32 deg in the Antelope Valley,Ca.this afternoon, with snow on the ground :-(

wll


----------

